# Throttlestop 9.4 doesn't allow me to unlock adjustable Voltage on i5-9300H



## Rae (Sep 19, 2021)

I just updated from 9.2 to 9.4. But I realized I can't unlock adjustable voltage in 9.4 for my i5-300H. Do I need to do some special settings ?


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 19, 2021)

Does it show Locked? Sounds like the BIOS has locked CPU voltage control. Post a FIVR screenshot if you need help.


----------



## Rae (Sep 19, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Does it show Locked? Sounds like the BIOS has locked CPU voltage control. Post a FIVR screenshot if you need help.


Yes, it does show locked, probably by the new bios. Is downgrading the bios a safe option? My previous bios version can work but I'm just worried that my laptop might not turn on anymore if I tinker with the bios.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 19, 2021)

Rae said:


> Is downgrading the bios a safe option?


Some people have bricked their computers when trying to downgrade the BIOS. 

If you have a Dell laptop, here is how you can unlock CPU voltage control. 









						Undervolting 2020 Dell Laptops like the Vostro 7500 and More Tips to Improve Thermals, Battery Life, and Speed - Brendan Greenley
					

2021 Update: Based on post and Reddit comments, the approach to unlock undervolting works for a number of models, including the XPS, Inspiron, G5, 11th Generation Intel processors, and 2021 Dell models and other lines. If it works for you, please leave a comment below so others may know...




					brendangreenley.com
				




Is it safe? If you know what you are doing and nothing goes wrong. I do not own a Dell laptop so I have never needed to try this procedure.


----------



## od1n0 (Sep 21, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Is it safe? If you know what you are doing and nothing goes wrong. I do not own a Dell laptop so I have never needed to try this procedure.


on my dell it work without problem . 

you can disable dynamic intel platform to avoid dynamic pl1 too.
on my dell g5 5900 10750h nvidia 2060 bios version 1.10 location is 
0x3a8 in Setup Store.

C8D8             QuestionId: 0xAF equals value 0x1 {12 06 AF 00 01 00}
0x8C8DE             One Of: Intel(R) Dynamic Tuning, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0x3A8, VarStore: 0x1, QuestionId: 0xA49, Size: 1, Min: 0x0, Max 0x1, Step: 0x0 {05 91 80 0F 81 0F 49 0A 01 00 A8 03 10 10 00 01 00}
0x8C8EF                 Default: DefaultId: 0x0, Value (8 bit): 0x0 {5B 06 00 00 00 00}
0x8C8F5                 One Of Option: Disabled, Value (8 bit): 0x0 {09 07 04 00 00 00 00}
0x8C8FC                 One Of Option: Enabled, Value (8 bit): 0x1 {09 07 03 00 00 00 01}
0x8C903             End One Of {29 02}
0x8C905         End If {29 02}


----------

